# Hi!



## Equus (Nov 7, 2006)

My name is Jordan I live in TX. I own three soon to be two horses! I teach horseback lessons. and thats about it. Is there anyway a user can have a pic at the bottom of your post?


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Jordan
Nice to meet you & welcome to HorseForum.com! 

Brie


----------

